# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid & Non-Lucid Games > Tasks of the Month & Year >  >  Task of the month for August 2009

## ninja9578

Introduction:
This topic is for the Lucid Tasks that are assigned by me or voted on by experienced dreamers.  Please attempt one or both of these tasks throughout the month.

*Report back in this thread, even if you didn't successfully accomplish the task, your efforts should make interesting reading! This is required in order to get credit, it is no longer sufficient just to say that you did it.*

Whoever completes either of these tasks gets the following goodies until the end of the month:
Your name will be displayed in *ORANGE* in the online members list at the bottom of the main forum page.You will receive a special title and badge.You will receive access to the "Lucid Task Club" which is a limited access forum for people that complete the lucid task each month.

*Tasks for this month:*

Basic Task - Ask a DC what they think of existing only in your dream


Advanced Task - Make a Tornado

----------


## Swordz

Looks ok for me, but i wanted to see "ask a dc about the creation of the universe" ^^

----------


## Hukif

Ah dang, my leaf tornado didn't make it. Will probably do the basic one again, its always fun to watch their reactions.

----------


## ninja9578

You can put leaves in the tornado if you want  :tongue2:

----------


## DarkLucideity

hooray, mine got picked!

----------


## ninja9578

Have fun all  ::D:

----------


## Mzzkc

So, I did the advanced task the morning of the 1st. Does this count, or no?

DJ Entry:

01.08.2009Tornadoes (DEILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

After a WBTB that resulted in a somewhat interesting dream wherein it was Halloween and my brother decorated and renovated the house, making it extra creepy, I began to wake up as my mother came home and rebuked him for changing the house so much. As I awoke, I decided to try a DEILD. Soon enough, I was right back in the dream, but fully lucid this time around.

"Come help me get what we need to undo all of this," my mother commanded of me. I just ignored her, knowing she had no power over me in this dream. As I walked up my front lawn, looking at the heavily decorated house, my brother in the garage, I decided I'd try out the advanced task. So, focusing on nothing in particular, I started to twirl the air in front of me, using my hair as a medium. Sure enough, after a bit of concentration, a thin outline of a tornado started to form and whip wind lightly against my face. I was only able to hold the form for a little while, and it was pretty disappointing. I figured I'd give it another go, so I did, and the result was less than spectacular. "Screw this small scale stuff," I said to myself, out loud, "Let's make a real tornado."

Focusing my attention to the area above my own house, I imagined clouds gathering above it, which wasn't too hard since there were already numerous dark grey clouds in the sky. Recalling pictures of tornadoes I had seen the other day when I was looking for a good image for a previous dream, I began to form the tornado. Swirling the clouds around, I forced ever shrinking rings down from them. Between those rings I willed down a large funnel of swirling, destructive, air, and, sure enough, I had a tornado right in the middle of my house. In seconds the thing was torn apart, splintered wood and paneling flying about the yard. It was pretty sweet. 

I couldn't maintain enough control of the tornado to move it, so I just let it disappear, moving onto my neighbors' houses. I repeated the process, it was easier this time around, but the result was just as awesome. Soon, family members started arriving in the court. As I reached the last house, and subsequently destroyed it, my family was distracting me, trying to get me to stop. A little annoyed, I attempted to control this last tornado enough to move it into the path of a few of my family members. I managed to get it right behind them, but due to some falter in control, or my unwillingness to kill those I love, the tornado vanished just before it hit. I decided, that was enough control for one lucid and figured I'd just go with whatever my family wanted to do. Turns out they wanted to watch True Blood on their new entertainment system that had some weird features. Not really in the mood for that, I decided to wake up so I could record this dream.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

I've already done the DC one once, but I'm well up for doing it again  :smiley: 

I am completely lucid. I know it is a dream, and decide to ask my mum if she knows it's a dream, if she knows it's not real.

*Mum:* Well of course some things aren't real, obviously. It's up to you to question and decide what to accept.

*Nan:* Say for instance, you have kids. You have to accept your existence, and the reality of certain things to get by.
*
Mum:* Even if that existence is a bit beige (boring).

*Me:* Yeah, but you're down with the beige. (Me basically saying I understand that while you're accepting a boring reality, it's so you can master it. I say it that way because I'm gangsta.)

The point was, you need to do some things, like eat, like drive to work, so you have to accept the existance of food, cars and work etc. But everything else you can question to your hearts content, because it doesn't matter if you're wrong.

----------


## jamous

> I've already done the DC one once, but I'm well up for doing it again 
> 
> I am completely lucid. I know it is a dream, and decide to ask my mum if she knows it's a dream, if she knows it's not real.
> 
> *Mum:* Well of course some things aren't real, obviously. It's up to you to question and decide what to accept.
> 
> *Nan:* Say for instance, you have kids. You have to accept your existence, and the reality of certain things to get by.
> *
> Mum:* Even if that existence is a bit beige (boring).
> ...





haha that's actually a really deep answer..

----------


## sora12

Wow, you guys got the task of the month up and running fast.They seem really fun. I'm going to try the basic one first, the second one seems kind of hard. I'll report back if I complete a task.

----------


## selffulfillingprophecy

I will do the basic task by the end of the month! that is my goal, I've never been lucid but this seems like something easy to remember. Also does anyone every try doing wild drugs in the LD's i feel like peoples reaction to taking dream LSD would be baffling, just a thought...

----------


## Swing on This

I did the basic task last night,and it was,interesting.Thinking about it makes me chuckle.





> So the dream starts off in this camera way,slowly zooming in,and it turns out to be an interview,an interview with me! I was being interviewed about guitar! So when the camera is still zooming in on me the interviewer,who's name was Abercrombie ,I thought to myself (which was odd since I wasn't in my body,for the moment I thought this I was seeing this in third person),"This is it!Ask the DC how he feels to be only a dream character!". So I did,and here's how it went:
> 
> *Me:*So how does it feel to only be in my dream?
> *Aber:*Well,it really doesn't matter,since I'm only a figment of your imagination.
> 
> I found that odd,so I tried again,this time,I asked Jimi Hendrix,(who somehow appeared in my dreams),and I got the same exact response.
> 
> I'm still dumbfounded at that.

----------


## Mzzkc

> Wow, you guys got the task of the month up and running fast.They seem really fun. I'm going to try the basic one first, the second one seems kind of hard. I'll report back if I complete a task.



The second one wasn't too bad. I'm sure you could do it if you tried.

----------


## iadr

*In A Run Down Building Watching This Cleaning Lady - Creating A Tornado, Then Getting Rid Of It (WILD)*
I'm looking at this building while lucid, which looks like a shack, only it is about 3 stories high, and looks similar to the Adam's Family House, except that it is more rundown. As I float inside I see the spirit of this cleaning lady who used to work in this place going about her duties. She's a stout lady and has this scarf around her head. 

_I create a tornado using my imagination, after which I see these dark colored clouds heading our way, which completely blows the building away. As I continue standing here, feeling the tornado blowing against my face, getting stronger and stronger, I become concerned that I am about to blow away, so utter the words "Peace, be still", after which the tornado is gone._

----------


## AURON

Full dream here

I jumped up in the air and started floating down for a RC, and thought this was the perfect place to try the *task of the month*! I looked off in the distance, and the clouds started gathering and i turned them gray. Everything around me got darker. I started picturing a tornado in my head, and thought about how it would form. The clouds started blanketing the sky, and dancing in right at the center of my focus. I reached out with my hand, and made a pulling motion right where I wanted it to start, and a series of clouds started heading down. It was a small cone shaped formation hanging from the clouds at first, but I kept working on it. I pulled my hand down and the bed of clouds followed (keep in mind this was going on at least 2000 meters away, but I was manipulating it like I was painting a picture) all the way to the ground. It turned whitish in color, and turned back to it's gray, and I told myself that it was going to bring all hell with it.

 It started ripping up every thing...throwing cars around, sending debris everywhere. People were running and screaming and the wind was intensifying where I was....I could feel it getting closer to me. Which gave me an idea. I made it continue on it's path towards me, it went right through a propane tank, making it explode in the process. The tornado lit up and I could see streaks of orange inside it flashing. I kept making it head towards me. Finally it was right in my face, and it took me up into it for the most unique scene change I've had.

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job you four  ::D:

----------


## ultima kid

hi, i made a small tornado in the middle of this grassy plain and my tornadoe was small to medium sized and one of my DC actually put it in a jar for one reason or the other and it was still going in a jar. does this count?

----------


## Hukif

From my journal, basic task done:




> FA, go out of bed and RC, I had an amazing idea! To go and make some DC RC by messing with them, so went to MM chat and got to talk with them, I dont recall who was there, but it was like 3 people anyway, they were talking about calculators and computers and when they said something about RNG, I changed the talk to online games, I wanted them to say RPG, and they did eventually, so I told them Yeah my random plant generator isnt working properly right now and they all were like Uh? RPG isnt that Me: lol RC? They did and became lucid, then I told them that they were not real and all that stuff, asked how it felt, and they said Are we the ones dreaming or you? Lol Me, so how does it feel? Depressing, it was fun, but I was to wake up now.

----------


## selffulfillingprophecy

I'm having trouble remembering to do RC during the day, i use to write the letter A on my hand and check on it quite often but that didnt work, so i've been holding my nose and trying to breathe and trying to stick my finger through my other hand, i think these RCs will work better for me but i cant seem to remember to do them during the day, any advice would be very helpful

----------


## Elwood

For having 174 lucid dreams you sure dont have an imagination ninja lol. You can come up with some better tasks!!! Make a tornado??? Come on, how bout make a level 5 hurricane in New York City and energize it with electricity? Something, anything better than that!!!! Im begging you! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD USE YOUR IMAGINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

Yeah, but with a tornado, 
we get to see where people did it, what happened, who was there etc.

But if its a tornado in new york, everybodys dream will be a tornado in new york, doesnt make for interesting reading.

While it would be more difficult, it doesn't leave much room for the dream imagination.

Or your own creativity. I personally want to make the twister in a nursery, or above a pond full of ducks or something.

----------


## zherkehzi

Ok, I just napped on the advanced task, heres the dream:
I was sitting at my desk on my computer, then I noticed my keys on the keyboard weren't lined up and were also odd letters and symbols.(became lucid)
Then I remembered the advanced task. So I looked at the side of the wall, and Looked back down at my keyboard. (thinking about a tornado ripping of my wall.) And it did it!I watched it for a while(ripping down the rest of my house and backyard), and then decided I was going to have some fun.
I then jumped into the tornado, but sucked because I looked down and it turned into a hole, and I was falling.I  then had a false awakening. and forgot I was lucid.

----------


## amusicalheart

YAY I did both  ::D: 
"...So at one point I went into my room to check my phone to see if he had replied...and I RC'd (nose pinch). It worked and I screamed, "YES! A LUCID!" (yeah, i get excited lol)
So I rubbed my hands together to stabilize the dream. It was extremely vivid and I had tons of control! So then I couldn't decide what to do first. So I went to my backpack to try to find my list of lucid goals that I keep in there. It wasn't there so I closed my eyes and imagine it there. I opened my eyes and there it was! I read it but I couldn't find anything interesting on it. So I dedcided to do the tasks of the month. I ran out of my room and there was mom about to walk down the stairs. 
I said, "Hey, I gotta ask you a question!"
She turned to me and said, "Ok but then you gotta clean the bathrooms and vaccum." 
I was like yeah right but I said, "Ok. So....what do you think about only existing in my dream?"
She didn't even hesitate and said, "I don't like not being able to control what you're doing."
I thought that was kinda funny so I just walked back into my room and decided to do the advanced tast. I walked up to my window and decided to experiment with my control first. I said, "rain!" and before the word had gotten all the way out of my mouth it started downpouring! I said, "clouds!" and dark clouds appeared. I yelled, "tornado!" and the clouds spun around a few times and stopped. So I took away the rain which was clouding my vision, and went to a larger window. I spoke to the clouds and said, "swirl". they began swirling. I used my finger to "pull" down a part of the cloud. I drew circles in the air while pulling my finger down to show I wanted it to spiral and touch down on the ground. Then I put the rain back and said, "Alright. Now. Tornado!" and the small spiral turned into a full blown tornado. It picked up some random house out of nowhere and broke it in half. I got bored of watching it and destroyed it.

----------


## Dream scientist

> For having 174 lucid dreams you sure dont have an imagination ninja lol. You can come up with some better tasks!!! Make a tornado??? Come on, how bout make a level 5 hurricane in New York City and energize it with electricity? Something, anything better than that!!!! Im begging you! FOR THE LOVE OF GOD USE YOUR IMAGINATION!!!!!!!!!!!!!!





I think this task is just fine. Ninja makes the tasks general, and that is the way it should be. Most people could not manage making a level 5 hurricane appear in New York City and energize it with electricity. I`m sure no one would mind if you did, though.  :smiley: 



Wait musical heart, a dream list of lucid goals that you consult?


...Brilliant!

----------


## Robot_Butler

Making a tornado sounds like a lot of fun.  This task feels like something I will be able to focus on during a WILD.  The feel of the wind.  The movement of the tornado.  This should be good  ::D: 

For some reason I've been having a large number of Wizard of Oz dreams lately.  I have no idea why, but this should fit nicely.

----------


## Queen Zukin

I did it the Basic Task...and got a very interesting answer.  ::shock:: 

*
Spoon Fight*

I was flying around in my basement, when I realized that I just fell asleep in real life a few minutes ago, thus I must be dreaming!

 I did a reality check and I had an odd amount of fingers, 6 on each hand. I stood still to stabilize, and this time it felt weird. It felt as if I was being pushed to the right by a strong current! 

*I ran upstairs and my mom and dad were in the kitchen. I decided this would be a good time to do the task of the month. 

 "Hey mom, I have a question for you," I said. 

 "Oh? Say..Do...Tell...When..." She started babling nonsense. 

 "What do you think of being a DC, and existing only in my dreams?" I ask her. 

 "Oh! I think it's fair enough. I dream about you as well!" She says. 

 "When you're awake, I dream. When I'm awake, you dream. In fact I had a dream that you were barking at some dog last night," she continues. * 

 She starts babbling again, so I run out the door to see what and who is outside. There are a ton of pretty flowers, even in the middle of the driveway. It's really a beautiful day, but I decide there's more to do inside.

 Call me crazy, but I had been planning this one out, and unfortunately my mom was the only DC in the room.

 I sneak in the porch door, and grab a spoon. 

 "MORTAL COMBAT!!!" I yell and run at her.  ::roll::  She summons a spoon from behind her back and we start dueling it out with our spoons. In the middle of the fight I have to pause because I get a text. 

 It said something like "get on BBEE I wanna talk," It was longer than that but made no sense. I didn't feel like losing my lucidity to go find out what it was either. 

We continued fighting in the living room, and I won.  ::D: 

My dad comes in the room and tells us what he brought home from the grocery store. It was all bread. 




 I'm a dream character in my dream character's dreams!  ::D:

----------


## Sam the Wizer

Last month I asked a DC about being a DC.  I did my RC and became lucid (held my nose).  The DC asked what I was doing.  I explained to him what a reality check was, and that I was dreaming.  He tried to RC but it told him he was awake.  I told him that I didn't think the same rules applied since he was just a figment of my dream.  I asked him what it was like being a dream character, if he had his own thoughts and feelings.  He told me he did and started explaining what it was like, but I stopped paying attention because I became aware of breathing and my physical body in general.  

Even if it doesn't count for this months challenge I'd like to try this again, since I didn't really pay attention to the answers.

----------


## Elwood

> I think this task is just fine. Ninja makes the tasks general, and that is the way it should be. Most people could not manage making a level 5 hurricane appear in New York City and energize it with electricity. I`m sure no one would mind if you did, though.



That's why its advanced lol

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

> I did it the Basic Task...and got a very interesting answer. 
> 
> *
> Spoon Fight*
> 
> 
>  [B]I ran upstairs and my mom and dad were in the kitchen. I decided this would be a good time to do the task of the month. 
> 
>  "Hey mom, I have a question for you," I said. 
> ...



Wierd coincidence, when I asked my DC if it was a dream, I asked my mum, and my stepdad was also putting groceries away. Except on closer inspection, it was one of my mates. It was a bit awkward.

This is awesome! I love the mortal kombat idea.

----------


## Robot_Butler

I tried to create a tornado in my lucid last night, and ended up with a huge roller coaster ride  :Uhm:   Maybe, in some forgotten past, I rode a roller coaster called "The Tornado."  I'll try again, tonight.

----------


## DarkLucideity

Hooray! I did the (my) basic task. Technically. I never really got a good answer. So I was in this dream about some sort of reality show where people are pretty much in a gigantic walmart, and they have everything they need to accomplish personal goals in their life, even if it is for fun. For some reason though, I just feel like making a castle out of plastic cups/boxes. But then it turns into sort of a school project thing for some reason. So one of my classmates starts taking down all the work I've done, calling it "too expensive" or something like that, because they can't reuse the cups. So I get sort of lucid here, and I CHARGE AND JUMP directly into the pile of cups behind me (that we were going to use). The pile shattered and cups fell all over the floor. Hell yes. Reuse that, asshole. So anyway, I jump around in the cups for a bit (sorta like a pile of leaves) but then I get lucid and remember the basic task. So I go up to these two girls sitting nearby, and tell the first one that I'm dreaming, etc. For some reason, she starts narrating what she's doing, like, "She sat there frozen when asked the question..." Eventually she gave me an actual answer, but... I don't remember it.  ::lol::  So I go to the next girl, tell her I'm dreaming, etc. She says "he speaks again!" And I just give up trying to get anything decent out of my DCs and go outside, because it's snowing!

So yeah. Technically I did the task  :tongue2: . It was only to ask them  ::D:

----------


## Supernova

I like your sig DL  :tongue2:   There's been way too many "was this a LD?" threads lately.

I remembered the basic task last night, but like DL I couldn't get much of an answer.

non-lucid lucid

I was in front of a house down the street from me with a huge front lawn playing football with a bunch of my friends.  Eventually they left and it was just me and a few younger kids (looked to be about 12 or 13).  I was playing with them instead, when one did something that really pissed me off (or something like that, I forget exactly what he did) so I knocked him down and started punching him  ::shock::  (I don't have anger management issues in RL, really).  While I was some little health bar came up over his head, like in a video game.  It got low, and I thought I could get in one more punch, but it killed him (wtf?).  I got up and looed back where he was lying and saw only his glasses.  The other 2 kids were freaking out, yelling stuff like "oh my god you killed him!".  I was trying to tell them that I didn't mean to kill him, that my knee hit him accidentally and that's what killed him, but they weren't buying it.  Then the mother of one of the kids came out and told us that she called the police and they were on their way.  I really started freaking out then.  I was thinking "No, this can't really be happening...wait a minute,it must be becouse I'm dreaming."  I looked at my hands.  My left one still had 5 fingers but my right one had 7.Ok, I'm dreaming.  I remembered the task, so I went up to the other 2 kids and said "hey, you know, I'm dreaming right now, so you two don't really exist."  They both just looked at me kind of wierd.  "So what's it like, knowing you only exist in my dream?"  They were kind of confused, so I explained "You know, like since I'm dreaming, you two are my DCs and you only exist in my dream."  I forget exactly what they said here, but it wasn't really relevent to the question(doesn't help that they were both talking at the same time.  Oh well, If I wanted a good answer I guess I shouldn't have asked two 12 year olds.)  After that the cops arrived.  'Ok, I'm never too comfortable when cops are around, maybe it'll help if I go stand up to them here'.  As I'm walking over, I see an ambulance in front of my house.  I think "wait, what if it's for my dad?" and lose lucidity  :Bang head: .  Turns out it's for some old guy neighbor who doesn't exist in RL.  A moment later I wake up.

----------


## Mzzkc

I did the basic task. No real deep answer, however. This dream was special.

From DJ:

08.08.2009Wrath (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I go outside the Restaurant/Bed and Breakfast. They've been shot. Before me lies a ragged body, riddled with bullet holes. Some other teenagers are running around with Uzis, but they didn't do this. Someone else did.

As I start my investigation, I see someone across the street, behind a car door. He tips his fedora down, and levels his sniper rifle at my chest. _Oh, he better not,_ I think to myself. The bullet pierces through my chest, into my heart. Blood starts gushing out.

"Now you're gonna get it! F***ing with _my_ dream?!" I start toward him, "What's it like existing solely within my mind?! Knowing, at any moment, you are subject to my very whim?! Knowing, I could utterly destroy you with a thought, you stupid bastard?!" A look of horror rolls across his face. He doesn't answer me in words. Instead, he starts to run.

He's getting away. _I won't let that happen._ I hurl a nearby car at him, using my telekinesis. It misses, and he's getting farther and farther away. _I won't let that happen!_ I ready my short range teleport, point and click. Everything vanishes for a moment, before the dream scene is forcibly changed around me, bringing me within arms reach of the man I wished to end.

He keeps running. _I need to move faster._ My strides become longer and my speed increases three-fold. Before I know it, I'm upon him. "Now you will know my wrath!"

I forget what I did to him. >.>

----------


## deepdreamer

what is a dc

----------


## Mes Tarrant

::lol::  Zukin, that's really funny. Good job on remembering all that dialogue... I can't seem to remember any these days!

----------


## Sam the Wizer

> what is a dc



DC = Dream Character

----------


## selffulfillingprophecy

Success! I had my first lucid dream and remembered to do the tasks!

I am in a bed, in a room with two teachers one male with a long beard and a female. It's a classroom but the students arent  my age they are actually genius babies, they are studying me for some reason. This is strange to me and i think i might be dreaming. I pinch my nose and try to breathe, I can!  Now I am lucid, I've gotten this far before but usually awake because i am so excited, but not this time, I chill myself out and try to gain control. I leave the classroom because it's just to weird for me and go into another room. Its a huge dinner table and Angelina Jolie is there she knows I am dreaming because she is giving me advice on how to stay lucid, I am nervous i will lose control so i perform reality checks but they dont increase my awarness or anything, she tells me to rub my hands together but and it helps. Oh yes i should try the task of the month! I ask her what it is like only exsisting in my dream and she laughs and says that even when i am gone she will still be there, i dont really believe her but maybe... I see a glass cup and point at it like a wizard and bam it breaks into pieces, i tell everyone in the room and they ask me to do it again, i see a salt shaker and try to move it but it on vibrates a little, i need to find a way to do this better, next i try to fly so i find a window and jump before getting out but i dont even levitate so i quit doing that. Now i decide i want to summon a tornado so i put my hands to the ceiling and picture it but nothing happens. I'm bummed out and this is when i lose my lucidity,  i find a bed room and my dream journal and write down my conquests, the i sleep in the bed and now i wake up in real life. I realize i wrote down my dream while i was still dreaming so i have to do it again, buzzkill!

----------


## deepdreamer

when i went up to my dc, i forgot what i was going to ask, and decided to turn him into a little person ( aka midget) and we danced

----------


## ninja9578

Lol, that sounds fun.  Nice job guys, you'll have your wings soon.... well still no wings, gotta get the dishwasher on that.

----------


## Figurine

Completed August's Advanced Task

Because I don't remember any of the dream before I became lucid, I'm assuming it was a DEILD. I was standing in an open field that was supposed to be my backyard. It was gloomy outside, and the sky was filled with dark clouds. This was extremely convenient, so August's task was the first thing I thought of. I reached up towards the clouds and, as if I was pulling a cloud right out of the sky, grasped the the air and pulled down. The cloud I reached for started twisting, which created a center point. This point lowered closer and closer to the ground as I pulled downward with my telekinetic fist. The cloud shortly reached the ground, becoming a full-fledged tornado. I could control this tornado by moving my fist around, just as if I had a joystick. After having some fun with this, the tornado dispersed.

Not as exciting as I thought it would be, lol.

Edit: I remember how I became lucid. I had one of those "too good to be true moments" and did a reality check. Unfortunately, it _was_ too good to be true. So it actually was a DILD.

----------


## ninja9578

Nicely done  ::D:

----------


## Sound

I did the basic task tonight... But when i logged on here to submit, i noticed that the task i remembered to do in the dream, was the one for july...

Anyway, it was my first somewhat successful LD, so im still happy  :smiley:

----------


## mrdeano

Advanced Task -
I shot into the sky with my arms spread out and spun around as fast as I could.
My spinning motion generated enough wind to throw everyone around below. It was almost like watching a hurricane. Unfortunately, no tornado was formed.

I fell back to the ground to attempt again, but this time I would try something different. The wind was still howling around me, leafs blowing all around me.
I looked into the skies in front of me. The sky was covered with grey thunderous clouds.

I lifted my hand directly in front of me and pulled down the cloud using telekineses. It was as if I pinched a small part of the cloud and pulled it down like a sheet of cloth.
This made a tornado shape in front of me.
I then pointed my finger in the air and spun it around. This made the tornado spin out of control.

I then left the tornado to move away by its self. I felt proud of myself  ::D:

----------


## CloudOFmichael

yes i am stupid... who is DC?  ::?:

----------


## no-Name

> yes i am stupid... who is DC?



It's an acronym for "dream character"
You can find a full list of acronyms here :]

----------


## CloudOFmichael

> It's an acronym for "dream character"
> You can find a full list of acronyms here :]



omg ty so much

----------


## Ivi942

O.o the basic task is quite interesting... Although I think I have asked a DC that once... the DC was based of a friend of mine, so I wound up telling the DC to go find my real friend in the dream world (I thought she was probably asleep too...). 
Either way, I'm interested in finding out what do my DCs think about this OwO

----------


## Dream scientist

Yess! I finally completed a task of the month! Here goes.


Advanced lucid task

Alright. So somehow, I ended up in a white roomed research facility. I realized I was dreaming, and I peeked into one the rooms. My best friend, C, and old woman, and a little girl were there. The old woman was firing wind out of her hands at the little girl, and C was watching. For whatever reason, my dreaming mind figured that the equation for a tornado was wind + ice = tornado. So I summoned all my energy into my hands and pointed my palms at each other. The energy collided, and tiny ice crystals began to form there. Once a large amount had formed, I dashed into the room and directed it at the little girl. 

Nothing happened, so I collected maybe 5 times the initial amount and pumped it into the little girl. This time it took. Ice crystals sprouted around her body, and soon she was transformed into a raging, miniature tornado. It swept up the woman and C, then destroyed the room's machinery.

Once the tornado had subsided, I examined my state of consciousness, and realized that it was very fragile. I eventually came to the conclusion that I would awake if I thought about my real body, lying in bed. Curiosity killed the cat, and my thoughts turned to that very subject. I found I was in my bed, and a quick reality check confirmed my stupidity.

Ta-da!

----------


## Afterglow

I completed the basic task last night, shortly after I became lucid I asked a DC what he thought about only existing in my dream and the fact that as soon as I wake up he'll cease to exist. I can't remember exactly what he said but it was something along the lines of being peacefully aware of it and that it didn't bother him to have such a temporary existence.

I'm still yet to do the advanced task but I'll give that one a try next time  :smiley:

----------


## legonut4

yes i did the basic task  ::D: 


10.08.2009begginer task of the month ld  (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was at my computer and did an rc i couldnt breathe through my nose but i looked at my hands and has seven fingers. I became lucid and went to try and find my mom. i found her and asked how she feels about only being a dream and she says," i guess we all cant be real. but how do we know that everyone is just a dream?" then i went ouside and lost lucidy

----------


## Robot_Butler

I had a lucid dream the other day that got me very close to this task.  I must have subconsciously remembered it.

It was one of those half-lucid dreams I often have.  I know it is a dream, but I just don't care.  It feels so natural to be in a dream, I don't have any shocking realizations, or change my behavior much.  It is either a step below lucidity, or a step above.  I haven't, yet, decided which  :wink2: 

I was having a dinner party on the roof of a tall building.  There were about a dozen friends seated around a circular table enjoying the standard dinner conversations.  I felt a drip of water just as someone said, "It looks like it might start raining."  We all stopped to look at the sky.  Dark clouds were rolling in, and small sprinkles were beginning to fall.  My girlfriend turned to me and said, "You'll take care of this, right?"  I knew what she meant.

The man sitting next to me laughed and made a comment about not wanting to get his hair wet, or it would look messy and stand straight up, like mine.  I looked him in the eyes and said, "You want to know why my hair is always messed up, like this?  Because I can FUCKING FLY."

With that, I shot straight up into the air, spinning around with my arms out to my sides, like a helicopter.  I hovered several hundred feet above the building, rotating slowly to get a good look at the surrounding skyline and gathering clouds.  I raised my arms, and pushed outward in all directions, sending fierce winds howling in all directions.  The clouds disintegrated, rolling back below the horizon line.  

As the last of them retreated, I took off after it, like a bullet.  It was retreating away from me, in terror, but I soon caught up.  I entered the boiling storm cloud, and was instantly knocked around in the violent turbulence.  I was surrounded by a gray darkness, with lightning flashing all around me.  

It wasn't until I woke up, some time later, that I realized this was the tornado imagery and feeling I had been incubating.  Close, but not quite a success.

----------


## Dream scientist

I've never heard a better comeback.  ::lol::  That's funny.

----------


## sanjar

During the dream I realise that I am dreaming...there are two people at the bottom of the stairs: a woman and a man.
 I remember this task and I ask them:
- "Do you know that you exist only in my dream?" I feel almost sad for them (like that I'm saying a death sentence to them). 
However, they are really calm and do not take it tragicaly at all. The women just says something like:
-"O, is it so..?" and she looks untouched by my words. 
However, the man is telling me something but I do not understand. ...then I see him behind some window and I come closer, and he tells me something like this: 
-"I do exist in your dreams, but I do so ALL the time, even when you are awake I still exist in your dreams. Dreams do not disappear just because you are awaken-you just leave for a while and all your dreams are waiting for you to come back and notice them when you are asleep again. While you are awake- I am still in your dreams. I do look different in your dreams so you may think that there is a lot of the different folks in your dreams...But it is always me! I am with you all the time, and I am - you. You will recognise me in your next dream by this sign...", then he shows me a pendant on his neklace and says: 
-"I'll show you this sign in some other dream in order for you to recognise me...to know that it is still me, even if the dream is different and I look or feel different"
The feeling is so nice and warm... I wake up with a good feeling.
****
So, during the dream I realised I am dreaming. ...I saw some DCs and remembered this month's  task to talk to them... After that, I really got involved into the conversation...and being lucid wasn't important anymore (so I don't know if I stayed lucid during the rest of the dream)
 The point was to get the answer to my question, and I felt that wonderfull conection with my DC and it was great!
So, what do you think...? ::lol:: 
have nice dreams
http://www.mydreamview.blogspot.com

----------


## Sam the Wizer

Basic task achieved.  This was a really weird dream in general, and the first lucid dream I've had in a while.  Lucid part of the dream is in orange.

I started out playing Texas Hold'em in a casino, and I was getting amazing hands, even impossible hands.  I got a full house, Kings full of 8's and scraped a big pot.  The next hand I got was 4 7s, but I some how managed to get 4 of a kind before there were enough cards out (I didn't become lucid despite this obvious dream sign).  After a while I decided to cash out.  I went to get a chip caddy to collect my chips.  When I came back I couldn't find my chips.  The dealer pulled me under the table and showed me her bag and told me that I should get something similar to protect my money.  I wandered out of the casino to an old pawn shop.  I was looking at an old guitar case, but when I opened it there was no guitar.  I closed the case and re-opened it and part of the guitar appeared (still didn't become lucid).  I started to walk towards the back of the store when an old Indian appeared and pointed a bow and arrow at me.  I put my hands up and he kind of chuckled then walked into the back room.  I followed him into the back room and started looking at different things.  There was a middle aged man that was looking for something specific.  I followed along without saying anything because I knew the Indian had something specific to show me.  After the man left I waited for the Indian to show me what I needed to see.  After a while a red headed kid showed up and told me that the bow was a special device that would allow me to see special things.  I let the Indian point the bow at my face and had no fear.  As I stood there I had a number of visions that I can't remember.  Eventually the Indian shot me, which I knew he had to do and I was ok with it.  There is a gap after which I ended up on the road near my house.  Most of my lucid dreams are triggered on this section of road.  I was riding a horse past a series of strange animals:  Llamas, camels, lions.  I thought I might be dreaming and held my nose.  I couldn't breath, so I figured it must be real.  As I continued along I saw more strange animals and did another RC which also told me I was awake.  I realized that I was dreaming despite the failed RCs...

I decided to try to teleport.  I thought of the place to which I tried to teleport, but I couldn't get there.  I jumped off the horse and saw a cheetah staring me down.  I told myself it was a dream and just ignored the cheetah. I decided to try disaparating like they do in Harry Potter, but couldn't remember exactly how it was done.  I then thought about clicking my heels together like in the Wizard of Oz.  Before I tried it I saw a car coming and decided to talk to my DCs.  I ran up to the truck as it pulled over.  There was someone already standing at the drivers door, so I shoved him out of the way.  The occupants of the car asked why I did that.  I explained that I was dreaming, and that he wasn't real so it didn't matter.  I stepped onto the running board of the truck and continued talking to the dream characters as we drove away.  In the truck were an old man, a young man, and a young woman.  They might have been Mexican or Indian.  We started to drive down into my neighborhood, and the woman commented on the new "Ale House" that had gone in.  She said that she hadn't seen it before.  I told her that I had dreamed of it being there once before and that I had a feeling it would be built in the future in the real world.  The driver told me that he was sick of looking at the default image of the inside of the car and asked me to look inside so that it would render.  I looked inside and the interior of the truck became detailed.  The driver thanked me.  I asked them what it was like being dream characters, if they had thoughts and feelings of their own.  The young man explained that they did, and that their existence was not significantly different from mine.  I asked him how that was possible since they did not have physical bodies.  I noticed that the other two DCs had disappeared, and the young man asked me if I believed in Heaven and Hell.  I didn't really give him a definitive answer.  He started to explain the nature of his reality, but I was starting to wake up and lost focus on what he was saying.

----------


## endymion

*ATTEMPT #2: SUCCESS*

11.08.2009Benevolent Whirlwind (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

...
When I open the front door I see a remarkable mountain vista, majestic peaks rising in the horizon beyond the neatly manicured lawn of grass that comprises the front yard. The view is sullied somewhat by scattered dark clouds, but the very sight of these jump-starts my memory and makes me think of the DreamViews task of the month of creating a tornado.

Emboldened, I put my preconceived plan of how to do this into action. Slowly and carefully, I point my finger at the clouds and spin it around in a circle, bidding the clouds themselves to follow suit. I do this for a solid minute, going faster and faster with my finger as the whirlwind builds momentum. Finally, when I judge the time to be right, I make a sharp downward motion with my hand. As I hoped, this causes the whirlwind to touch down and become a tornado before my very eyes! And what a beautiful tornado too, for instead of being dark and gritty like real-life tornadoes, it's clear and transparent, visible mainly by the blurring of the objects behind it and a few green leaves it has picked up along the way.

Not content to merely watch this from a distance, I want to prove to myself that this is the real deal. So I run up to the tornado and throw myself into it, putting myself completely at it's mercy. To my delight, I'm swept up in the current of air, ascending ever higher while spinning - but not for a moment feeling fear. On the contrary, it's great fun, kind of like a roller coaster. When I get to the top of the cyclone I'm spit out, but I have the prescence of mind to hover in the air for a while before gently floating back to the ground.

Apparently I had a spectator during this whole episode and I find upon landing a girl of about college age smiling and clapping earnestly. She tells me what an accomplishment I've achieved, and I swell with pride. But soon her friend appears and she ignores me, listening to her friend blabber about some environmental conference her parents are attending in New York City, called BUILD or something. Feeling like my moment is over, I once again return inside the house. 
...

read the full dream at my dream journal

----------


## ninja9578

Nice job guys, you'll have access to the super secret club soon  ::D:

----------


## Pretzel

Hmmm. I sort of did the first task, I might do summoning a tornado. Well, I did do the first task, but I didn't get very interesting replies. The excerpts from my DJ:

Attempt #1: I remembered this month's monthly task (ask a DC how they feel about existing only in the dream), so I looked around for a DC and chose a girl I know, Alina, who looked the same as normal but had red hair. "I'm dreaming," I said to her. "How do you feel about being in my dream?" She seemed very doubtful, and said that she had once thought she was dreaming when she was in a car crash, and something about a hundred dollars. Apparently she thought my brain had been mixed up, or that was my impression anyway. 

And attempt #2: I finally remembered my goal (ask a DC how they feel about existing only in my dream) which I wanted to get a different response out of, and made it clear that I was dreaming. She didn't believe me. I asked her how she felt about existing only in my dream, but she laughed and said that she was certain that I wasn't dreaming. I tried showing her how I could fly but I failed and really hurt my foot, and she said it just proved her point, and that I was sort of crazy.

Not that much success, but at least I did it and they responded. It was fun, anyway.

----------


## legonut4

i did the advanced task  ::D: 

17.08.2009tornado ld  (MILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

i was with one of my friends in my backyard and we were makking stuff out of grass. Than i saw that he had a scrolled up piece of paper that said im dreaming on it. I got lucid and than tried to make a tornado. All i did was move my arms around in a circle and i got my freind to do the same. All of the dust started to rise and spind. And it formed into a tornado. Then it started ripping out the grass and it also ripoped out our apple tree. I could hear and feel the wind on my face becasue it was a very vivid dream.

----------


## Ivi942

I was lucid this night, but couldn't remember the task of the month >_< Hope I'll be lucid again soon...

----------


## endymion

*raises hand shyly*

Uhh...ninja? I can haz badge plz? legonut got hers and she completed hers after me. I'm sure you just glossed over it or whatever...

Thanks.

----------


## Dream scientist

*Also shyly raises hand*


Uhh, since we are getting our badges late, do we keep them later into september?  :smiley:

----------


## Vincanity

I cant remember much about the dream. I was apparently fighting some guys in an open field with hills surrounding us so we couldn't get out. It was kinda like Neo vs all those agent smiths. Just then i realized i was dreaming. (I don't know how but i never have to do RC's) So to take care of them faster, i summoned a volcano from behind the hills. It grew up to about 2,000 feet. Then i did some weird chanting thing and stuff came spewing out of it. After that i tried making a tornado. It didnt work at first, so i rotated my hands around each other and concentrated on making one and it happened  ::banana::  but unfortunately i also got sucked into it  :Sad:  does that count?

----------


## KingYoshi

I completed the Advanced Task here is my entry...



August 21, 2009
*Lucid Dream 88: Trip Twisters*
*DEILD*

Category - _Exploration/Task_


Once the dream ended I layed completely still and jumped immediately into a DEILD. I stood up and noticed I was in the same colonial style farmhouse from my "Justice League" dream. I dove head first out of the nearest window and landed outside. I was standing in a massive field and I could see three people walking in the middle of it. There was an older woman and two young boys. The sky was gray and sinister looking. I immediately thought of the ToM and I held my right arm out in front of me as if I were summoning some great power. 

The clouds began to swirl and formed three tornadoes. I controlled the paths of the tornadoes with my outstretched arm. I pulled the tornadoes toward the three people in the field and they were each sucked into one of the funnel clouds. It tossed the people in opposite directions and I quickly sent the three tornadoes over to suck up each person before they hit the ground. The kids and lady were flipping around in the air like ragdolls. I was tossing them back and forth between the twisters, and trying not to let them hit the ground. It was like a game of volleyball except, humans were the ball/s and the players were the tornadoes, lol. After a while I dismissed the twisters and looked up into the sky. 

I saw a house fly across the sky, high above me. I lept into the air in an attempt to enter the flying house. Just before I reached the house it set fire and burned up in a matter of seconds. I attempted to enter two more flying houses, but each time the house burned to ash just before reaching them. Slightly frustrated, I gave up on entering the numerous flying house that would soar above me every so often. 

I instead, flew down the street and came upon a small snow village. The village reminded me of a full scale christmas decoration. There were candy canes on each telephone pole. The houses were decorated with wreaths and whatnot. There was a large castle/cathedral in the center of the town. I walked up to its door and rung the doorbell. Suddenly circus/clown music started playing and I feared the clown "It" may appear. The door swung open and there was a lady in a red dress standing in the entrance. She said, "Merry Christmas!" I awoke shortly after this encounter.

----------


## Hercuflea

> During the dream I realise that I am dreaming...there are two people at the bottom of the stairs: a woman and a man.
>  I remember this task and I ask them:
> - "Do you know that you exist only in my dream?" I feel almost sad for them (like that I'm saying a death sentence to them). 
> However, they are really calm and do not take it tragicaly at all. The women just says something like:
> -"O, is it so..?" and she looks untouched by my words. 
> However, the man is telling me something but I do not understand. ...then I see him behind some window and I come closer, and he tells me something like this: 
> -"I do exist in your dreams, but I do so ALL the time, even when you are awake I still exist in your dreams. Dreams do not disappear just because you are awaken-you just leave for a while and all your dreams are waiting for you to come back and notice them when you are asleep again. While you are awake- I am still in your dreams. I do look different in your dreams so you may think that there is a lot of the different folks in your dreams...But it is always me! I am with you all the time, and I am - you. You will recognise me in your next dream by this sign...", then he shows me a pendant on his neklace and says: 
> -"I'll show you this sign in some other dream in order for you to recognise me...to know that it is still me, even if the dream is different and I look or feel different"
> The feeling is so nice and warm... I wake up with a good feeling.
> ...



Holy crap....that reminds me so much of The Matrix...like its Neo telling you that the dream world is the "reality" and your world is an illusion

----------


## Baron Samedi

So, ever since seeing Waking Life, I had the idea to ask a dream character what it's like to be a character in a dream.  I have done this on multiple occassions.  At first they would change the subject or ignore me.  I kept doing it, and after awhile the would say things like, "Well, it doesn't really matter, " or, "How does that pertain to the conversation?" Recently, they just give me a knowing smile.  Because I have done this so many times, I really wasn't interested in getting another knowing smile from a dream character.

I tried WILD'ing for the first time yesterday, all day.  I had stayed up late the night before and not slept much.  My WILD dreams were for the most part blurry, dim, and short.  I didn't feel totally immersed.  I still had partial awareness of my physical body for all of them except one.  Sometimes when I have a DILD, I have awareness of my physical body, and I wake up, but I have been able to go back to sleep totally, and lose my physical awareness.

I meditated in shavasana (sp?), yoga corpse position, wore a sleep mask and ear plugs, focused on breathing very slowly, and brought my gaze up to my third eye. I also kept the tip of my tongue on my palate.  

I had a series of short tornado dreams. Some people said they got bored of their tornadoes, so as I was falling asleep, I told myself I wanted to make a tornado that I would love to sit and watch. I decided to try and make a purple tornado with lightning coming out of it.

I also looked at my hands saying, "Look at your hands. This is a dream. Make a tornado."

Tornado Dream #1:
( Third person perspective )  I am inside my dream house, a living house made from a banyan tree.  I sleep in an egg shape made of banyan tree roots.  The banyan tree is on a steep mountainside in Hawaii.  I look like a creature in that movie Wizards, or a character by the graffiti artist Katch 1 whose art I just looked at on Saturday.  I stick my head out of my egg/room and see a giant dark grey almost black tornado on the plain.  

Tornado Dream #2
 (third person view) I tried to astral project this time.  I think I just dreamed.  I flew up into outer space.  I met Hal Jordan, one of the Green Lanterns from Detective Comics.  He said, "You need to become a Green Lantern."  I said, "I know.  Hmm, I don't have a power ring." 
Then I started thinking about the hassle of having a Power Battery to charge my ring, and how annoying that would be. Then I said, "or I could just become Ion.'  Then, Ion, a green glowing symbiote entity of pure willpower, appeared about two feet long hovering in front of me, looking like a catfish.  He then swam into my torso, merging with me. A green force field covered me, hovering about an inch off of my skin.  Suddenly Hal Jordan and I were on Earth.  We sat on a mountain.  He pointed his ring at the ground. Something like a sunbeam came out.  He pointed to a spot on the the plain below.  It reminded me of using a magnifying glass with the sun. A little smoke or vapor came out of the bright spot on the ground, and then a grey tornado formed out of it. I thought, "How do I do that without a ring? Well, it looks boring anyway. I don't care about doing that." 

Tornado Dream #3
 (First person) I was at this Arts Center I hang out at.  I was standing in front of the bar, looking into my palm.  A tiny purple tornado, about four or five inches high, was moving back and forth across my hand in figure-eights.  It reminded me of a top, and it kind of tickled. It felt like a top spinning on my hand.

I am including the next WILD because it was so very vivid, though it has nothing to do with a tornado.
 I am in a barbershop where I got my head shaved (just the top) for a role in a play (in waking life). A woman walks in with a plastic grocery bag. She takes out an ulu (breadfruit) and gives it to me, saying, "Have a nice trip!" 

I like the idea of WILD's. I have never heard of the concept before.  I have tried it before hearing its name, but I often wake up as soon as it starts.  These WILD's were probably about five or ten seconds long each.  Reading about it has helped me a lot.

----------


## no-Name

Nice job, Nomad! And three different times, very impressive.

----------


## simon1717

Advanced Task Completed!!! YEAH! (forgive me if I get a little excited. I'm still new at this.  :smiley:  )

Here's the entry:

25.08.2009Tornado (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I was driving along a highway on the side of a mountain and I thought "Where am I? This must be a dream." I looked at my hands and sure enough they were all deformed.

I ditched the car by floating out the passenger side window and out into the open. There was a valley below me but it was difficult to see because of a fog bank. I decided to explore the valley so I floated down through the fog.

I was having major stability issues and had to constantly look at my hands or focus on one of the cliff walls to keep my vision clear. 

Once I was below the fog I could make out my surroundings. They were much different than I expected but not surprising. (This is a dream.)

The bottom area was about 50 feet wide and maybe 200 feet long. It was open but had multiple levels. Some levels had small ladders connecting them. I was standing on the back wall on a lower level. Cliffs rose up on all sides but the fog blocked my view of the sky. The cliffs were squared off like they were skyscrapers made of rock. They had rectangular caves for every floor. I made a point of just standing and looking around me trying to engrave that image into memory. 

Once I was done looking around and felt stable enough to move on I tried to summons my DG once more. This almost knocked me out of the dream again so I calmed down, stabilized and figured I would just try that again later. 

Then I remembered the task of the month. The biggest thing I've done up until now is change the weather so this would be cool if I could pull it off. 

I saw some particles floating in the air nearby and whipped my hand around in circles to get them to move. It took a few moments but the particles did start to move. Then a funnel cloud appeared and slowly grew up farther than I could see. I was thrilled and just marveled and my accomplishment for a moment. Then I got bored and let the twister disperse.

Next I wanted to run at super human speed so I took off but nothing spectacular happened until I went to hop up onto the next level. I jumped about 20 feet up in the air did a back flip and landed. (Considering I usually fly everywhere I guess this wasn't that impressive but it sure felt cool. )

I decided to do another trick.
I wanted to try time control and since there weren't any people around I figured I would just throw something up in the air and try to make it slow down or stop. It didn't. I tried a few more times but gave up.
Next. Pyrokinesis.
Just as I was concentrating on making fire in my hands my vision went away. I tried to look at my hands but everything dissolved away.

All in all this was a pretty successful dream but I need to keep working on my control.

----------


## Dream scientist

You had better hurry, ninja. Soon august will be over! ::shock::

----------


## Baron Samedi

Simon, that is awesome that you could remember so many things you wanted to do!  I've been only able to remember one thing per dream!

----------


## simon1717

> Simon, that is awesome that you could remember so many things you wanted to do!  I've been only able to remember one thing per dream!



Thanks, I had just finished editing my goal list the night before so it was still fresh in my head. Unfortunately I seemed to have forgotten many other stabilization techniques that could have prolonged my dream.  ::whyohwhy:: 

I'm making a cheat sheet now with my goals and different techniques to read over during my WBTB. Hopefully that helps.

----------


## FortressForever

I'm so happy that I finally completed one of the tasks of the month.

25.08.2009completed basic task (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

This dream started off with me just standing in darkness. I wasn't quite sure what was going on at first. Right in front of me I though i saw the outline of my computer. I just stared at it trying to make out what was in front of me. All of a sudden everything came into focus and i was standing in my room right in front of my computer. 

I just knew that I was dreaming. I turned around and walked out of my room. I thought it was a good idea to do a reality check just to make sure. I lifted up my left hand and inspected it. The hand was backwards so it looked like it was my right hand and the little finger and ring finger were half the length they should have been. I continued on my way and went up stairs. When I got upstairs I walked through the wall and went out into my back yard. It was dark outside and there were thick black clouds in the sky. I reached my hands up toward the sky and was about to move the clouds away when i remembered i had wanted to try something different. Instead of clearing the clouds away and expecting the sun to be there I wanted to try pulling the sun up over the horizon with telekinesis. I concentrated on pulling the sun up, but I realized i was facing south and for some reason i had the thought that I wouldn't be able to pull the sun up because it rises in the east and not the south. (i have no idea why i thought this) 

As soon as i started thinking about where the sun should rise there was a light coming from the east. I couldn't see what it was so i walked to the other side of my garage, but i still couldn't see because trees were in the way. I jumped up onto the roof of the garage to get a better view. What I saw was pretty amazing. Filling the eastern sky was a bright yellow/orange nebula. There was also two planets orbiting very close to earth. They looked like mars and jupiter. They were so close that they looked larger than the moon. There were also several shooting stars overhead. Over all it was an amazing thing to see. After watching it for a while I looked down and saw that there was an old diner next to my garage. It had no roof so i could see inside. There were two people sitting at a table. Seeing the people reminded me of the basic task. I jumped down off the roof and landed inside the diner. I sat down at the table and waited for the man and woman to stop talking. I then asked the man if i could ask him a question. He said yes. I asked him "What is it like to only exist in my dream?". He thought about it for a moment and said "It's ok. Yeah, that'd be ok." After that I got distracted by something and looked out the window. When I looked back the man I was talking to was gone and there was a cupcake sitting on the table that had a human face. It was smiling at me. For some reason this causes me to completely lose lucidity. The dream continues for a while, but its kinda confusing and difficult to remember.

----------


## no-Name

Congrats, Simon and FF, great detail on both of your dreams  :smiley:

----------


## TheConqueror89

I had completed the basic task in about a week when i had my first epic LD and forgot to post here, lol.

I attempted a MILD and after the first portion of the dream i awaked up and managed to do a DEILD. 

When i reentered the same dream i found myself in my room surrounded by 2 people that i didn't know who were. I managed to stay lucid and decided to go through the door while thinking that i would be in the same place i was dreaming before. 

I managed to do it and i found myself again in a building with a pit in the middle (couldn't see it's ground, so i assumed it was really deep). The building was made of stone and made from layers (different levels) with a lot of corridors and stairs that would take you to the upper levels or the lower levels. The corridors were full of people walking across them without looking to any place other than the end of the corridors. I could see the different levels of the building full of them. (I think this represented my conception of the non-lucid dreamers. As they spend their time while sleeping in the dreams roaming nowhere without being lucid). 

I decided to enter a room nearby and found 2 women in there. They were trying to continue their walk when i remembered to ask them what they tought of being DC and not being real. They continued to walk but suddenly one of my teachers appeared and answered the question. He said to me "Well, there are a lot of people who believe in god although there aren't any concrete evidence of his existence. Yet you, who are in front of us, seeing us and talking to us don't believe in us". (I thought this was a nice answer).

Then i left the room and decided to try to fly. Didn't know how to do it so i simply runned and jumped trying to float in the air. I failed. Then i tried to do it again and again. Both times i jumped and fell on the ground violently. In the last attempt i did i managed to float a bit, so i think i kinda succeeded.

After this i noticed that the people were disappearing as time was passing. I sensed that something was wrong and started to be scared. I runned to some stairs and 3 big black dogs with giant jaws appeared and started to follow me. I runned the oposite direction and decided to try some Dream control. I summoned 3 other Dogs with spears to kill the ones pursuing me. They appeared from a room nearby and killed the Giant dogs.

After this i went to another room where there were some of my mates having a reunion. Don't know exactly wath they were doing because soon after i was awaking.

For now this was one of my best dreams. Hope i get more like this soon as this was really nice xD.

----------


## Hercuflea

^^Nice response you got there.

----------


## Jonny the Nameless

I've been getting good with Reality Checks now, I'm exhausted, and theres the tail of a hurricaine passing over the UK.

Conditions are perfect. I really want to do this tonight.

Might even get some binaural beats on the go beforehand.
 ::banana::

----------


## Baron Samedi

26.08.2009Task of the Month, August 2009 (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

I don't remember how I became lucid, but I was at my favorite club, and I asked my friend, this pretty woman, C., who was standing behind the bar, "How does it feel to be a character in my dream?" She smiled a benign smile like she always does.  She said, "It feels fine."  I wasn't satisfied with this answer as a I have asked DC's this repeatedly, and gotten similar answers. I told her, "Look, I know I am dreaming, and I know you are a character in my dream, so I want you to tell me, what are your thoughts?"
She said, "Well, I am you, so your thoughts are my thoughts."
I asked her, "Do you have feelings? emotions?"
"Your emotions are my emotions," she replied. 
I still wasn't satisfied.  "Well, do you live your own life?" 
"Of course," she answered, "I'm living it right now."
"What about when I'm not dreaming? Where do you go? Are you alive then?"
"I go into your subconcious, and live there."  She seemed sweetly amused that I already didn't know the answer to the questions.
I think this is the longest conversation I have ever had with a dream character, because I usually get bored of conversations.  Oftentimes, they just speak gibberish.

----------


## sanjar

> Holy crap....that reminds me so much of The Matrix...like its Neo telling you that the dream world is the "reality" and your world is an illusion



Holy...whatever! What is The Matrix?  ::?: 
Btw, in my dream I didn't get the impression that my DC is telling me that my world is not real and his is. It was more like: the BOTH worlds are real. And it felt really good and (somehow) true.

----------


## Supernova

One of the greatest movies ever.

And if you watch it, you'll understand my sigpic.

----------


## realmindless

I came across this forum earlier this month and i have had lucid dreams before. i really wanted to complete the task of the month and last night i finally did. 
i realized i was dreaming and remembered the advanced task of the month, so i went outside and the clouds were already black. i put my hand out and twirled my fingers and then "pulled down" the clouds. for some time at first the tornado looked like a cartoon tornado, but it started to seem too fake so i made it more real. i then teleported into a mall and caused mass chaos inside it. after awhile i got bored and wanted to go back outside so i torn away the building. i wanted to jump into it but i woke up too soon.
it was so fun and im really glad i found this forum. ::D:

----------


## no-Name

> I came across this forum earlier this month and i have had lucid dreams before. i really wanted to complete the task of the month and last night i finally did. 
> i realized i was dreaming and remembered the advanced task of the month, so i went outside and the clouds were already black. i put my hand out and twirled my fingers and then "pulled down" the clouds. for some time at first the tornado looked like a cartoon tornado, but it started to seem too fake so i made it more real. i then teleported into a mall and caused mass chaos inside it. after awhile i got bored and wanted to go back outside so i torn away the building. i wanted to jump into it but i woke up too soon.
> it was so fun and im really glad i found this forum.



Wow, nice job! Sounds like a crazy dream as well.  ::teeth::

----------


## sanjar

> One of the greatest movies ever.
> 
> And if you watch it, you'll understand my sigpic.



...thanks a lot for the link. 
I remember now that I watched this movie a long time ago;but I completelly forgot about it. I'm going to watch it again. 
Sweet Dreams :smiley:

----------


## endymion

*Basic Task Attempt #2: SUCCESS* (I think)

20.08.2009The Fisherman's Lure (DILD)

NON-DREAM DREAM LUCID

4:20 - 5:00 a.m. (40 min)

...
Eventually I come to the ruins of a colosseum or amphitheater - something very ancient and in Greek or Roman style. The columns are basically all that are left, the rest having been overgrown with weeds & wildflowers. At this point I remember my goal of asking a DC how it feels to be a DC in my dream. Only, I am totally alone and no one else is around. I run through gaps in the columns, shouting something like, "Come on out!...Anybody! I'm waiting for you!" This forceful method doesn't work for a while, but as I'm shouting even louder and more desperately, I give the faintest hint  of expectation to myself that someone is behind one of the far columns. Sure enough, when I run past and that area emerges into my line of sight, someone is there, waiting for me (it seems). I see a very exotic looking adult man, with brown skin, long, curly, black hair, and a flowing, purple silk shirt loosened on top to reveal part of his chest. I stop in my tracks, grateful my technique has borne fruit. I then walk towards him and ask, "Who are you and how does it feel to be a character in my dream?"

At first he smiles and has a very congenial look about him. Then he says, "I am the Fisherman. [pause] Come with me, fairy. You're mine now." This is definitely not a request; I've fallen into a trap! Instantly he shoots an invisible "hook" at me, which tethers me to him like a harpoon. Then he turns around and starts dragging me away to his realm (ostensibly). I feel powerless under the relentless tug of the line, my body dragging in the grass of the field. 

Just as I'm consigning myself to my fate, I catch a brief glimpse of a maiden on horseback about 100 feet away. She's wearing a veil and seems like a princess - in fact, this whole scene seems like a fairy tale - and I, supposedly, am the fairy. The princess doesn't notice me, however. Maybe she sent the Fisherman to catch her a fairy to begin with. Regardless, something about seeing her strengthens and renews my will to escape. I think to myself, _I'm lucid, this is my dream, I don't have to take this_. I turn back the way I came and claw my fingers into the ground. A roar of unbelief issues from the Fisherman behind me. My visuals go black for a moment, but I know now that I have the strength to break free; my capture was only as real as I made it, that I let it happen.

The next thing I know I'm rocketing across the field unbound, enjoying a surge of freedom. 
...

Read the entire dream at my dream journal.

----------


## Kanious

I did it in my last lucid dream (the better and the longer ever)...My DC was to attack me when i said that to him...He got angry and said something like "Fuck you, you don't exist" and other things...It was so real that i got scared of lost lucidity but i've hit his head out of his body...I don't have time to translate my dream now(I think that tomorrow it will be fully translated and i'll post it on Lucid Experiences, i had this dream in Friday), but if someone want it in portuguese it's on the spoiler.


*Spoiler* for _Perfect Lucidity_: 



Acordei  após uma bela noite de sono...

Fui tentar a técnica ROLLING-WILD

Não lembro direito o que eu fiz, tentei visualizar rostos e deu certo....

Logo eu estava sonhando e no meu sonho uma garota do colégio "Jessica Leite" estava nele...

O sonho por pouco não virou um sonho sexual...

Estava tudo bem real...Quando fui olhar as mãos tipo que eu sentia tudo diferente...E lembrei de um outro sonho lúcido meu...

Puff a lucidez bateu e não precisou de nenhum reality check...

Logo, como eu não quis tornar o sonho lucido em sonho erotico, a garota estava deitada, joguei o lençol nela e ela simplesmente desapareceu debaixo do lençol...


Eu tipo que ouvia vozes no quarto, e tinha medo de estar ouvindo vozes reais da minha mãe, tipo que fiquei com medo de ir la...

Tentei girar e aparecer no colégio, mas não consegui...

Fui fazer uns reality checks só para aumentar a lucidez:

1º - Olhei no relógio...Era 19:35:35, ele estava totalmente parado.

2º - Eu havia 5 dedos, mas quando eu ia os contar tipo que havia um sexto dedo, e eu fiquei brisando nesse reality check por um tempo porque tava muito engraçado....

Logo depois esfreguei as mãos novamente para me deixar continuar no sonho...

Entrei no quarto e havia um ator brasileiro la, meu DC e começamos a conversar e tudo mais...

Lembro que tentei fazer coisas aparecerem mas não consegui e fiquei um pouco frustado, com medo de acabar com o sonho, desisti...

Mas não sei como eu fiz aparecer um leão, logo com medo dele, joguei meu lençol em cima dele e ele desapareceu, mas seu rabo ficou.

Fiquei maravilhado com tudo isso, enquanto o ator me explicava umas coisas que eu nem prestava atenção:

"Cara, me diz uma coisa, como é ser o personagem de um sonho?"

"Como é estar num sonho lúcido?"

Logo ele ficou violento e gritou:

"Você que é o personagem de um sonho, você que é fraco"

Lembro que comecei a socar ele, e depois não sei o que houve e ele desapareceu.

Depois pensei em ver: "Como será que o computador funciona num sonho lucido?"

Logo liguei ele, vi varias informações que pareciam verdadeiras [por isso não prestei muita atenção no BOOT]...

Foi um boot rapido, mas o computador se iniciou com erros...

Nessa hora tipo que perdi a lucidez e acordei.

######detalhes adicionais#########
#Eu tentei impressionar o ator com o rabo do leão na minha mão...Eu ia fazer uma magica, colocando o rabo dentro da minha mão fechada e fazer desaparece-lo...Ele estava me gritando dizendo que eu que era um personagem do sonho dele, então para manter a lucidez fui fazer magica  para ver se ele parava...
#Teve uma hora que fui olhar o quadro que fica acima do sofá onde durmo...Estava totalmente diferente, bem psicodelico e lindo...

----------


## TheConqueror89

Nice Dream Kanious. I also tried a Rolling WILD this morning too, a shame it failed because i had to get up...

----------


## Mjs961

Really Rough Google Translation:
I woke up after a good night's sleep ... 

I've been trying the technique ROLLING-WILD 

Do not remember exactly what I did, I tried to see faces and it worked .... 

Soon I was dreaming and my dream of a college girl "Jessica Milk" was in it ... 

The dream he almost became a sexual dream ... 

It was all very real ... When I look at your hands like I felt all different ... And I remembered another lucid dream my ... 

Puff hit the lucidity and needed no reality check ... 

So, as I did not want to make the dream erotic lucid in a dream, the girl was lying, I threw the water on her and she just disappeared under the water ... 


I heard voices that type in the room, and was afraid to be listening to real voices of my mother, I was kind of afraid to go la ... 

I tried to turn and appear in high school, but I could not ... 

I do some reality checks only to increase clarity: 

1 - I looked at the clock ... It was 19:35:35, he was completely stopped. 

2 - I had 5 fingers, but when I would tell the kind that had a sixth finger, and I brisando this reality check for a while because it was too funny .... 

Soon after I rubbed his hands again to let me continue to dream ... 

I entered the room and there was a Brazilian actor it, my DC and we started talking and everything else ... 

I tried to make things appear but could not and I was a little frustrated, afraid to end the dream, I gave up ... 

I do not know how I did see a lion, so afraid of him, threw my blanket over him and he disappeared, but his tail was. 

I was amazed at all this, while the actor explained to me things I paid no attention to: 

"Dude, tell me one thing, like to be the character of a dream?" 

"How to be a lucid dream?" 

He soon became violent and shouted: 

"You are the character of a dream, you are weak" 

I remember I started to punch him, and then not know what happened and he disappeared. 

Then I thought to see: "How does the computer work in a lucid dream?" 

Once I called him, I saw several details that seemed true [so do not pay much attention to the BOOT] ... 

It was a boot fast, but the computer started with errors ... 

At that time I lost such lucidity and woke up. 

###### additional details ######### 
# I tried to impress the actor with the lion's tail in my hand ... I was going to do a spell, putting the tail in my fist and make it disappear ... He was crying telling me that I was a character his dream, so to maintain the clarity I was doing magic to see if it stopped ... 
# There was a time that I look at the picture that hangs above the couch where I sleep ... I was totally different, and psychedelic and beautiful ...

----------


## Hercuflea

^Hey, what language did you translate from?

----------


## Mjs961

> ^Hey, what language did you translate from?



Kanious' "Spoiler" from portuguese

----------


## Hercuflea

oh

----------


## Kanious

If someone wants the dream experience is properly translated on the general forum...

----------


## Mjs961

oh.

----------

